# Ace Attorney (Gyakuten Saiban) Movie



## bradzx (Nov 2, 2012)

It came come this year. Also this movie is only part 1. Also this movie only show three case. I will tell you what case from video game. 1, 2, and 4 case. 3 and 5 is not in it. Oh by the way, in parrot part, I can't stop laughing and Phoenix Wright's freak out when Maya summon to Mia and Nick turn to her and totally freak out. I already watch this movie with subtitle for English. So tell me if you has watch this movie. If does, then tell me what do you think and why. Give your pro and con.

Here is picture for this movie.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't seen it, but
because it seems like it's not quite as cool as the actual game, I personally don't like this idea. I probably need to see it though.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 2, 2012)

I seen it and to be honest its not that great as the game was but I guess that was to be expected anyway since I never seen a game to movie adaptation that was ever done great.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 2, 2012)

Gamma - Then give a try to watch.  Make sure you watch it with English Subtitle.

JAG - I know it is not same as game, but it is almost same.  It is pretty awesome to see look like screen to show in court.  I wish that thing is in our world so it is better to show.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 2, 2012)

I have watched it myself. Well there are parts which I think they can improve on but overall not a bad effort. I mean you have to consider that they need to retell the story in 2 hours when you have all the time in the world in the game. And in the game you discover things by yourself which is the half the premise of the game, something that is not possible in movies, at least at this point in time. To me, a good movie is one which makes go you "Wait gimme moar" as opposed to a lousy film which makes you check your watch every few minutes. And this movie did the former. At least that was what I felt. Call me a fanboy if you will. 

IIRC they mentioned that they are interested in making another film, but instead of following the 2nd game, I heard that they wanted to use an original script instead. Which I think is a good idea. Then they can focus on one specific case or arc and properly flesh the story out.



Spoiler



I would have preferred if they got the audience and jury to be normal people instead of looking like poorly dressed clown. Sure there is comedy involved in the show but due to the haphazard way they dressed and all, you can't help but feel annoyed as it gives off this vibe like that of an amateur film.


 
But in the end, it all boils down to if you are a fan of the game. If you like the game, chances are that you will enjoy the movie. Those who have not played the game may feel lost.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 2, 2012)

Speaking of annoying, Butz is really getting my nerve in that movie.  But still it make me laugh anyway.


----------



## pasc (Nov 2, 2012)

Currently busy with Ao no Exorcist....

However I guess I'll spare some time for this. I orignally planned to watch it right after Ace Attorney 4... however that game depressed me so I didn't.

Well, I guess the characters are quite well done, except for Mayas hair..... >< what where they thinking...
It seems like the soundtrack has some faithful resembelance of the game ost's... let see.

Gotta watch it.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh I love Blue Flame (I called that for Ao no Exorcist.) because it is really cool but I didn't see final episode yet.


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 2, 2012)

deleted


----------



## bradzx (Nov 2, 2012)

I see you use some kind for phone.


----------

